# Eco Rims Dipped on a Lease



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys. It didnt look like anyone mentioned or questioned this so I am going to ask away.

I have had my Cruze since August 2012. When I rolled off the lot the dealer said that I could make any modifications to the vehicle just as long as it didnt reduce the overall value of the vehicle. *awesome*

So, of course within about 2 weeks I have the rear spoiler and emblems plasti-dipped. 

Just 3 weeks ago I had her tinted out with 20% and had my subwoofer installed.

NOW MY QUESTION. lol. 
Should I plasti-dip my Eco rims? I think they would look kickass and it would complete the ultimate look im going for, which is to 'storm troop' it out. 

Has anyone else dipped their Eco rims on a lease? I mean, I know I already did the spoiler and emblems and with plasti-dip being very easily removable and non-harming to the car I think I should. Just looking for that extra "DO IT!" from people.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

a few members on here have eco rims plastidipped, take a look, if u like it how it looks then go for it!

funny how the dealer says you can make any mod as long as it doesnt reduce the value, curious what would happen if you do a very very tasteless mod like i dunno say paint the car pink lmao


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well you can take off plasti dip so i don't see an issue... It just peels off.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I love my dippd eco rims but I own mine but id do it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Since plasti dip is removable I wouldn;t sweat it, just take it off before you turn the car back in. The subwoofer however will most likely devalue the car a little bit.


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, that settles it then. Once it gets a little warmer here in Michigan she will be dipped! Thanks guys. I will post some pictures of the whole thing. It shall be a storm trooper.

As far as the subwoofer goes, it will be removed before I hand it in. Im not sure if they will be pleased about the 20% tint on the front windows but we will see.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i just dont see the purpose in modding a car to unmod it... being a lease and all. just my .02 cents


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Where in MI are you?


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> i just dont see the purpose in modding a car to unmod it... being a lease and all. just my .02 cents


I feel like I need to make the car my own. Plus im 6'1" and 240 pounds. This car doesnt do any justice to my manliness. lol. I just want to make it look slightly badass. 

And im Macomb County.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

carbon419 said:


> I feel like I need to make the car my own. Plus im 6'1" and 240 pounds. This car doesnt do any justice to my manliness. lol. I just want to make it look slightly badass.
> 
> And im Macomb County.


i can support that just dont "waste" too much money if ur not purchasing man.


----------

